# xacd missing wire transfer



## noctilux (Mar 23, 2007)

I ordered some titanium mtb fork and other titanium bike parts from X'ian Changda Titanium Products Ltd, aka XACD, I made a wire transfer and according to my bank, XACD already received the wire transfer ( c/o Bank Of China Shaanxi Branch). I am worried because according to Mr. Porter, the Chinese guy that works there, they have not received any wire transfer. I verified the transaction through American Express New York, and they showed me a proof that the wire transfer was already credited to the company name and account number of X'ian Changda Titanium within 24 hours  Is this another Chinese scam and fraudulent transaction? :mad2: :cryin: :shocked: Be Warned My Fellow Cyclist !
Never Deal with the Chinese especially through e-commerce. Patronize our very own MADE IN AMERICA.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Nightlight,
Let us know how you made out with this, would you? In the midst of tweaking a drawing from XACD, so am interested in how this one turns out. Post pics of the bike when you get it (fingers crossed for ya).


----------



## noctilux (Mar 23, 2007)

I hope it does not break. Finally, XACD got the wire transfer, and hope the build quality will be good. :idea:


----------



## timdb88 (Mar 23, 2007)

HOW WAS THE FRAME.
I TRIED TO ORDER FROM XACD, but this Porter guy is unreal. First he sends a price list only if you order a minimum of 25 (frames, cranks, etc.) So when he finally tells you the price is actually $110 more, then he tries to charge you extrra for custom and then another $15 everytime you make a change before you even wire him the money!!!

Then he continues to send you the last email you had with him every other day, and if you don't respond to him within a week, he calls me a "GREAT CHEATER". Because I made him waste his time. I told him that for a person who hasn't even finalize the design and sent him the money and he hasn't even raised a welder yet, he has no right to keep adding $15. Anyway the communication deteriorated to pint where we were exchanging insults. Afterwards I showed the emails to my riding dudes and they all had a good laugh. They all thought he acted like a five year old. 

If I am going to buy Chinese, I'll stay with the Hi-Light brand, better made and finish. A little more money, but at least you don't have to deal with an immature person.


----------



## Dumb Blond Gurl (Apr 26, 2011)

Porter Du is Great! The whole process was wonderful. I "commissioned" the construction of two frames, a 29er and a road frame. I paid less than the same price I'd pay for one single Moots frame... My Moots frames are great ... But I am extremely pleased with XI'AN, Porter Du and my custom titanium bicycle frames made in China! Highly recommended, you will not regret the purchase.


----------

